# Mazzer Royal upgrade



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Is my planned upgrade from a Mazzer Royal to a Mythos a worthy one?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

In my eyes yes. But some may not agree. Is it a Clima Pro


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

It is, although I have been told the CP isn't necessary


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's a better looking one, I don't care what other people say it's your money, I quite like it is it for home use? if it is why not a Ceado E37s


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I prefer the looks too.

yeah it's for home use. I didn't think the e37s was enough of an upgrade and thought I'd only want a Mythos in the end anyway..


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What machine do you have, and how many coffee's you make a day?


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

It's an ECM single boiler rotary machine. Paired with the Royal they make great coffee (according to me)

i go through periods of only drinking brewed coffee, v60, aeropress, I broke my Chemex ☹ But then I have times where I will drink from the ECM, I leave it on all day at weekends and drink 4 or 5 a day.

The bigger plan plan is to upgrade that as well as the grinder


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well if it was me, buy a Niche and a nice new DB







you have a total budget? Brand new ECM in the for sale area.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The mythos is a great grinder, whether clone or not. The slow spin Clima is my favourite but some of the features I.e the heating element are pretty redundant in a home environment where temp is fairly constant.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> but some of the features I.e the heating element are pretty redundant in a home environment where temp is fairly constant.


Id agree.

Callum unplugged the heating element on mine at the Rave forum day and I asked him to leave it unplugged. I have not plugged it in since then. Unplugging is easier than I realised - its a mains connector behind the control panel - the grinder doesn't need to be taken apart.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I'll be honest I've been out of the loop for a while and know nothing about the Niche. DB machine would need to have the facility to turn the steam boiler off as we don't do milk. Profitec 700 or Londinium.. but that's for another time. Grinder first...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you left the grinder (and heater) on all the time it'd keep things ultra consistent but you'd need to weigh up if it was worth the electricity.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Rom said:


> Is my planned upgrade from a Mazzer Royal to a Mythos a worthy one?


It depends on what you mean by an upgrade. Quick disclaimer: I've not owned a Royal, but have owned a Major, and I've not owned a Mythos, but have owned a 75mm MDL which is essentially the same grinder without the slant. In my opinion it's not going to make better coffee, but it might make it easier to get the grinds into the portafilter.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Your opinion is noted, the MDL is not he same grinder as the mythos, I rate the mythos because of what and how it delivers straight into the portafilter. Having had all four of your suggested grinders, I can categorically say the mythos is the outstanding grinder, followed by the royal, followed by the two grinders you have owned.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

GlennV said:


> It depends on what you mean by an upgrade. Quick disclaimer: I've not owned a Royal, but have owned a Major, and I've not owned a Mythos, but have owned a 75mm MDL which is essentially the same grinder without the slant. In my opinion it's not going to make better coffee, but it might make it easier to get the grinds into the portafilter.


Im in a similar position as Ive not had a royal

Worth trying both but if its the aesthetics that swing it, go with the one you prefer - and I know that will be subjective


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

@Jony

this is pretty much the same as my machine so not looking to change just yet. But when I do I'm looking at the Profitec 700 or a Londinium R

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/ecm-barista.html



Jony said:


> Well if it was me, buy a Niche and a nice new DB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

My upgrade path was quite quick so can't comment on the Royal but I got the Mythos from a standard Madder SJ and the difference is night and day.

Been out the look for a while but wouldn't ever move the Mythos on.

Old style so would only change for the newer style


----------

